# Attic Access



## Mech (Nov 6, 2014)

2009 IBC

From previous discussions, I understand that stairs are not required to attics.

However, is a permanent means of access required (as in a fixed ladder)?  Or is a step ladder code compliant?

Thanks

From the 2009 IMC:

*306.3 Appliances in attics.* Attics containing  appliances shall be provided with an opening and unobstructed passageway  large enough to allow removal of the largest _appliance_. The  passageway shall not be less than 30 inches (762 mm) high and 22 inches  (559 mm) wide and not more than 20 feet (6096 mm) in length measured  along the centerline of the passageway from the opening to the _appliance_.  The passageway shall have continuous solid flooring not less than 24  inches (610 mm) wide. A level service space not less than 30 inches (762  mm) deep and 30 inches (762 mm) wide shall be present at the front or  service side of the _appliance_. The clear access opening  dimensions shall be a minimum of 20 inches by 30 inches (508 mm by 762  mm), and large enough to allow removal of the largest _appliance_.

*Exceptions:*

1. The passageway and level service space are not required where the _appliance_ is capable of being serviced and removed through the required opening.   2. Where the passageway is unobstructed and not less than 6 feet  (1829 mm) high and 22 inches (559 mm) wide for its entire length, the  passageway shall be not greater than 50 feet (15 250 mm) in length.


----------



## ICE (Nov 6, 2014)

A portable ladder is allowed.


----------



## JBI (Nov 6, 2014)

Permanent means to get to the hole in the ceiling is not required in the I-Code (or in NYS).

Opinions will vary as to what would be required of a permanently constructed means to access said hole... LOL


----------



## Mech (Nov 6, 2014)

Thanks guys.

We will be going with the temporary means of access to the hole.


----------



## fatboy (Nov 6, 2014)

Will agree with the folks above............

I got all excited about an attic access post coming back to life!


----------



## JBI (Nov 6, 2014)

fatboy, We _could_ go there. Again. LOL Where's kilitact?


----------



## steveray (Nov 6, 2014)

fatboy said:
			
		

> Will agree with the folks above............I got all excited about an attic access post coming back to life!


That is funny because I was thinking about changing my signature to "Brick doors are hard to open" the other day.....Stuff that makes you laugh forever....

If it is over 16' you would need permanent (fixed) access

306.5 Equipment and appliances on roofs or elevated structures. Where equipment requiring access and appliances are installed on roofs or elevated structures at a height exceeding 16 feet (4877 mm), such access shall be provided by a permanent approved means of access,


----------



## Mech (Nov 7, 2014)

> I got all excited about an attic access post coming back to life!


I specifically started a new thread to try and avoid any heart attacks, :banghd, etc.


----------

